# Calculadora para Ancho de Pistas de PCBs



## lubeck (Sep 6, 2011)

Instructivo:

Tipo->tipo de pista  puede ser interna si la placa es de mas de dos capas o externas cuando son de una o dos caras...

Corriente->la corriente maxima que fluira por la pista en amperes.

Espesor-> el espesor de la capa de cobre, normalmente de 35, 70 o 105 micras, (1, 2 o 3 oz por pulgada cuadrada respectivamente.) en micras

Temperatura->la temperatura maxima de la pista adicional a la temperatura ambiente. normalmente 10grados sobre la temperatura ambiente...

Calcular-> calcula el ancho y la informacion de la pista..

Ancho-> el ancho calculado en mils (milesimas de pulgada) o mm (milimetros). 
en la mayoria de los soft de diseño se utilizan los mils.

Largo-> LArgo de la pista para determinar la informacion de la pista... como caida de voltaje, resistencia y potencia...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2011)

copado 

buen aporte


----------



## franz leonel (Oct 18, 2011)

gracias me sirvió
excelente aporte


----------



## XeRo21lp (Oct 18, 2011)

que bien poder determinar las corrientes q te pueden soportan tus pistas gracias por el aporte


----------



## V1K70R (Oct 18, 2011)

muy bueno, gracias, por el aporte, saludos.


----------



## Daniel.more (Oct 18, 2011)

este simplifica bastante,abajo las formulas!...gracias bastante util


----------



## mario mdm (Oct 18, 2011)

muy buen aporte, muy util. gracias


----------



## juanito77 (Dic 25, 2011)

muchas gracias lo andaba buscando


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 25, 2011)

Daniel.more dijo:


> este simplifica bastante,abajo las formulas!...gracias bastante util


nada de abajo las formulas, las bases hay que conocerlas y no fiarse unicamente de las herramientas, que no dejan de ser solo eso, herramientas


buen aporte por cierto


----------



## ChristianEnrique (Oct 7, 2012)

Excelente aporte Lubeck. Muchas gracias.
Si no es muy incómodo preguntar ¿qué tan confiable es el software? Ocurre que estoy diseñando PCBs para mi tesis y nada tiene que salir mal. Tú me entiendes.


----------

